# Has anyone read this yet?



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Has anyone read "Finding Forever - a Book for a Cause"? I see on Facebook that it is a fundraiser for Coastal GSD Rescue. If I can get a couple of positive reviews, I'll be giving it as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Not yet.

But I might get one.

Those people are responsible for my getting Hans. They refused to even talk to me about a rescue


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

There are several reviews of this book on Amazon. Most people liked it. Maybe too much psychic stuff? One person hated it.


----------

